# Pimply diaper rash - not yeast? What is it?



## kerosine13 (Jun 23, 2002)

I have had three kiddos and never seen this one before.

My 18 mo. old has small pimples on her genitals/bottom/thighs. The pimples aren't really pussy or blistery, just little red bumps, some larger than others. They seem to pop up in different places but are always there and seem to be multiplying.

When regular diaper rash treatment didn't help I treated it as a yeast rash, even using 2 types of antifungal creams (lotrimin etc.) as well as vinegar, probiotics, lots of bare air time. Diaper creams (even "natural" unscented ones) seem to sting her.

From googling around online it seems others with similar symptoms have gotten a diagnosis of yeast or staph! Could these pimples be staph? Or some other rash? Something in the diet? Anyone have anything similar?


----------



## redvlagrl (Dec 2, 2009)

Eh. Sounds awful. We battled yeast for 13 months so don't discount it. What eventually killed it was bleaching the diaps (like 2 c of bleach in hot hot water, switching to Tide F and C, 1 mth of sposies with antifungal cream every change and for 2 weeks after symptoms disappeared.

DD's rash looked like you described most of the time. Did you try diluted GSE on her bum or diluted (olive oil) TTO?

ETA: or gentian violet?


----------



## kerosine13 (Jun 23, 2002)

Thanks for the input!

Yeah, I'm thinking it may just be a stubborn yeast. She's had yeast rashes before and so that makes the most sense, but usually if I catch it early it clears up quickly with air time/vinegar and sposies plus antifungal cream. I usually don't have to use that much antifungal cream even, but this time I guess it is just being stubborn. I think it's getting better. It definitely doesn't seem like anything that could be staph. Maybe I'll switch from the vinegar to the GSE. I've never tried gentian violet because it's kind of a pain to find here.


----------



## redvlagrl (Dec 2, 2009)

I was doing the same thing as you and just using the antifungals until the rash went. You need to use it every diaper change for two weeks *after* the rash clears up.

Make sure you dilute the GSE. You should be able to get it at a health food store.

We can get Gentian Violet at our local Shopper's Drug Mart - it's a really big drugstore. Maybe a large CVS would have it? You'll have to ask for it.


----------



## peainthepod (Jul 16, 2008)

Have you tried using plain unsweetened yogurt as a topical? This was the only thing that cured our DS's stubborn yeast rash. Lotrimin only seemed to make it worse, and bare bottom time wasn't practical. The yogurt is absorbed by the skin fairly easily and just leaves soft little dry curds that brush off during a diaper change. I swear by it now (and had him eat yogurt every day for the probiotics).

Good luck! Yeast rashes are miserable.


----------



## summersmama (Dec 10, 2008)

same thing just happened to my 2 year old.

it started as a rash in the diaper area, and i treated it as diaper rash, using tea tree oil remedy, diaper cream, all of it. then i tried the yeast treatment. nothing worked. then i took her to the doctor, who said strep was going around and diagnosed it as a strep skin infection. we got antibiotics, and it seemed to improve somewhat. after the meds were gone though, she still had the bumps(not so red and inflamed) left on her legs, belly, diaper area. so we went back to the doctor, who suspected that the whole thing started as a histamine (allergy/sensitivity) reaction to something in our environment, that she itched at and then the strep bacteria got it. so once the strep was gone we still had to deal with the original rash. doctor thought it must be a soap or baby product that she was hypersensitive to, and put her on anti-histamine for 30 days. the only product change in our house that could have coincided with all this was a switch in laundry soap, so we went back to our original soap, and after a few weeks on the anti-histamine, the pimple like bumps are almost all gone.

good luck and i hope you can figure it out. it sure is hard to watch your sweet little ones suffer.


----------



## CookAMH (Jun 2, 2008)

Sounds like the rash DS had and it was yeast, it crept up the creases of the thighs. Only thing that got it take care of for us was nystatin cream. It got worse after a day or two before it got better, fyi. But then it cleared up and I used it for maybe a week past it being cleared up.


----------



## CookAMH (Jun 2, 2008)

How is the rash, what have you been doing?


----------



## Jessnet (Apr 11, 2009)

My boy sometimes gets the same thing. I have no idea what it is. One doctor diagnosed it as yeast (although for reasons that don't need to be explained here, I have no trust in the competence of that doctor AT ALL). The Rx cream for yeast didn't help at all. What seems to helps is for us to treat it as eczema.


----------



## kathiz (Sep 8, 2013)

My grandson is also 22 months. One big pimple like a boil, a lot of small pimples one inch apart. He have had the strangest rashes, but this one looks awful. They are pus filled at the top. Today I am going to get Kangen Water, 2.5 to sanitize and 11.5 to heal. I get it from a neighbor house which has the enormously expensive filter. I soak it in the 2.5 then the 11.5 if I can get him to stay in the water. Or I will wipe it off. I am going to get him some organic diapers from the CO-OP. And get her to use different wipes or wipes more frequently. We were using Neosporin and Vaseline, but his Mom is with him more than me so I don't know she uses consistently. The Neosporin and Vaseline worked great for the last rash which was angry redness harder bumps. This pimply thing looks like it could go really bad if we don't do something the pimple bugs me it is big like and hard and coming to a head on his butt cheek. Cleaning with the Kangen water heals things fast, I got rid of a rectal boil with it. Embarrassing, sorry. Never had to go back to the doctor. Learn about it at www.HealthCareReforminaGlass.com, Debera or Jim Hanrahan 360-2014740, [email protected] They have tons of info on the water, or you can google Kangen Water. The diaper change and cleaning his bum a lot should do the trick I hope and Vitamins less sugar in his diet. I will try to get back to this to let you know what happens. I would hate to see him have to take antibiotics again. But, if this doesn't improve we will have to take him to the doctor, just because the one large pimple looks so full of pus. I hope this helps.


----------

